# What color is our new pony? Breed ideas?



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

No idea but she's gorgeous!


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

My first impression was of a sandy bay with pangere.

There's something about her build that makes me think Fjord. It might be the neck.

All that aside, she's beautiful and you've done wonders for her.


----------



## wingsinmoonlight (Aug 17, 2010)

Thank you!  
I told her when I met her that if she would agree to be kind to my stepkids and my beginner mom I would make her life better for as long as she lives. She has kept her promise so far.

She was in her first show yesterday- did leadline trail, leadline extreme trail, leadline pattern class and leadline speed class. She was her division high point.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

She's definitely a mealy bay as for her breed hmm....
My best guesses are Haflinger cross... how big is she? She's absolutely adorable is what she is!!! I'd take her in a split second  What a love! Congrats


----------



## wingsinmoonlight (Aug 17, 2010)

She sticks at 13 hands even. The sad pony pic is the first day she arrived at our barn- my husband is holding her. She taped at 620 that day, more like 675 now. My trainer told me (after she had put on enough weight to ride) " she doesn't know anything. but she is so kind that she is good at faking like she knows what you are asking." She is a dear heart. 
I am trying to figure out a show name for her. Driving away down her then owner's driveway the night I went to meet her our car was buzzed by a great horned owl-only the second one I have ever seen. He flew so close he almost touched the windshield. I have an affinity for raptors (hawks and falcons), so i took him as a sign that we should bring her home. I want to find an owl name for her.


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

Athena - goddess of wisdom, courage, inspiration, civilization, law and justice, just warfare, mathematics, strength, strategy, the arts, crafts, and skill. Frequently depicted with an owl. 

Minerva - another goddess frequently depicted with an owl


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Such a cutie. Good work with her, she looks so happy and healthy. Sounds like u got just what you needed with her. She looks huge, but is only 13hands, she's like a little tank! I love big stout ponies!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

She sent me a message that she wants to live with Biscuit and Sarge!!! 

She is just gorgeous. It is a shame they let such a beauty get in that shape and so glad you saved her.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Bay with pangare is what she is. A beautiful example of it too


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Is pangare causing the frosting on the tail, or is that from something else? That's the thing that was throwing me off, since I don't know enough about pangare to know if that's a related trait!


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

Bless you, bless you for all your efforts!!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

verona1016 said:


> Is pangare causing the frosting on the tail, or is that from something else? That's the thing that was throwing me off, since I don't know enough about pangare to know if that's a related trait!


I would say so. You can see it is the colour of her paler parts, not actually white or grey.


----------



## Icelandic (Jun 1, 2010)

She is beautiful


----------



## wingsinmoonlight (Aug 17, 2010)

Thank you for all your kind words  I was confused by the tail frosting too, so it's good to have some experts weigh in. She is a keeper for sure


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

She is defiantly _Not _a buckskin, 
I no doubt would call her a wild bay.
That is when a normal bay has legs that don't extend as high up as a classic bay, resembling the wild ponies that are bay, this also caused by 'pangare' (also called mealy) on them, which she has, the light areas on her soft spots (nose, armpits, flanks). 
This would probably be common in a thick native pony breed which she appears to be. If Icelandic's are common around there, then it is very likely she is at least part one. 
I can't really define anything else, I am not good at those breeds of pony / European types.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

She is not a wild bay in any way, shape or form. Wild bays black points do not extend above their fetlocks and this horse clearly is higher than that...


----------

